# Fuel Prices In Your Locale?



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 20, 2008)

Guys how m:censored: uch are you paying for fuel in your states where you live? I live in e. Tn. and reg unleaded is 3.35/gallon and diesel is 3.95/gallon. But if you drive 20 minutes west to knoxville, fuel is another 20 cents per gallon. Why can they keep gouging and get away with it? I'm not understanding this b.s.


----------



## dafunk (Apr 20, 2008)

we're up at around 1.20 a litre. not sure how much per gallon that is but we go up about a penny a day since last week. im in Ontario, near Toronto


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 20, 2008)

diesel here on L I N Y is $ 449 a gallon tom trees


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 20, 2008)

3.51 for regular, 4.19 for diesel, there goes my rebate check


----------



## lxt (Apr 20, 2008)

$3.49 regular, Diesel $4.45........a gallon!!!


LXT.........


----------



## jmcguiretree (Apr 20, 2008)

gas- $3.61 
diesel not sure.
why cant they just keep my rebate check and fight these oil companys. Instead of the gov put $$$$ in my pocket ,I wish they would stop taking it from my pocket. When will it ever end? Thanks 2 GWB.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 20, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> 3.51 for regular, 4.19 for diesel, there goes my rebate check



I am prolly not getting a rebate but feel it is for Vaseline at the pump
George is finally having a conscience  oil men


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Apr 20, 2008)

$4.49 for diesel here. Just bought a small truck to run around in and do estimates. Should help a little..... Mike


----------



## Petr51488 (Apr 20, 2008)

Around 3.30 for regular and 4.19 for diesel.


----------



## dafunk (Apr 20, 2008)

these rising prices have gotten me to switch to being a bit more green, i now bike anywhere within 15 km, anyone else converting?


----------



## Justice (Apr 20, 2008)

3.34 regular gas 4.49 diesel North Jersey


----------



## squad143 (Apr 20, 2008)

dafunk said:


> we're up at around 1.20 a litre. not sure how much per gallon that is but we go up about a penny a day since last week. im in Ontario, near Toronto



There is 3.79 liters in a U.S. gallon, so our equivalent would be about $4.55/gallon for regular unleaded gas.


----------



## OilHead (Apr 20, 2008)

$ 4.23 for 91 octaine. It is reformulated meaning you will get 10% less out of it vrs. the stuff without corn squeezins in it. So add about another .42cents puts it at $ 4.65 compaired to around 1.50 for 92 - 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## smokechase II (Apr 20, 2008)

*direct rebate*

Diesel advertised in La Pine Oregon at $3.999/gallon a couple days ago.

NY Sweet Crude just hit $116.45/barrel.

We don't really need the rebate check.
What I'm saying it would have been a lot simplier to just send those funds straight to oil related enterprises.


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Apr 21, 2008)

*$4.54!*

I've seen it this week for $4.54 in Seattle (diesel). Today I got a reactor tank for my biodiesel processor being assembled in my shop as we speak. Within the next two weeks I plan to be burning waste vegetable oil (used fryer grease) converted into biodiesel for about .62 cents a gallon. Did a ton of homework and this is BY FAR the way to go! Brace yourselves boys, we're projected to be over $5.00/gallon before the year's out!!


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 21, 2008)

*here in the state of Bend Over...........*

it's about 3.65 for reg and 4.49 for diesel.


----------



## dumbhunter (Apr 21, 2008)

when i bought the truck i run now deisel was cheaper than gas, as soon as i bought it, it did a flip flp and deisel went crazy.

i dont see why the truckers dont go on strike. i guess i am going to start a project ive been thinking of during winter. mounting a weed eater engine on my bike.

i have seen some scooters out there that get 150 mpg.


----------



## mantis (Apr 21, 2008)

It went from $3.55 to $3.63 over night Same gas, same tanks.:censored: go figure.Fuel is more than $4.50 me thinks have to check it again.It might be time to get one of these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqpGZv0YT4

Ugly as hell but who cares


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Reg gas $4.55 US gal ($1.20 liter)
Diesel $4.84 US gal ($1.27 liter)


----------



## deevo (Apr 21, 2008)

*Yep*




dafunk said:


> we're up at around 1.20 a litre. not sure how much per gallon that is but we go up about a penny a day since last week. im in Ontario, near Toronto



I'm just north of Barrie, same here!


----------



## mantis (Apr 21, 2008)

mantis said:


> It went from $3.55 to $3.63 over night Same gas, same tanks.:censored: go figure.Fuel is more than $4.50 me thinks have to check it again.It might be time to get one of these
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqpGZv0YT4
> 
> Ugly as hell but who cares



Check that...gas is now $3.67 up 4 cents since this morning


----------



## KiwiTreeSteve (Apr 21, 2008)

you guys still have somewhat reasonable prices, we have to pay $1.98c L. 4 gas down under!!


----------



## Davey Dog (Apr 21, 2008)

$3.96 for gas and $4.42 for diesel.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 21, 2008)

$3.53/ $4.35


----------



## GlennG (Apr 21, 2008)

$3.50/$4.49


----------



## Toyjunkie (Apr 21, 2008)

mantis said:


> It might be time to get one of these
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqpGZv0YT4
> 
> Ugly as hell but who cares




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqqtJpfZElQ&feature=related

Here is a cool one, I bet this would be a blast to drive!


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 21, 2008)

gitrdun_climbr said:


> I've seen it this week for $4.54 in Seattle (diesel). Today I got a reactor tank for my biodiesel processor being assembled in my shop as we speak. Within the next two weeks I plan to be burning waste vegetable oil (used fryer grease) converted into biodiesel for about .62 cents a gallon. Did a ton of homework and this is BY FAR the way to go! Brace yourselves boys, we're projected to be over $5.00/gallon before the year's out!!



Yes, but where are you going to get that much vegetable oil? Around here, it's already snapped up by the companies that recycle it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2008)

Too,Too much like way to much, like bankrupted too much !


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 22, 2008)

Gas is like 3.609, diesel is well over 4.

Viva La Revolution!!


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Apr 22, 2008)

> Yes, but where are you going to get that much vegetable oil? Around here, it's already snapped up by the companies that recycle it



I only burn about 20-30 gallons per week working part-time, my fulltime job is stay-at-home dad during which I drive an efficent gasser. I've spoken with a few restaurants in my area and 2 out of 3 of them loved the idea of getting rid of their oil without paying a rendering company. Interestingly, none of them were 'discovered' by a biodiesel homebrewer...this concept is in an embryonic stage even in this progressive city...I'm hoping to soon have no use for middle east oil or it's costs.


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here in Old Town, ME it's $3.54/gal for regular and $4.35/gal for diesel. It's within $0.15 across most of the state for both gas and diesel.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 22, 2008)

Here in Bermuda fantasy land, diesel is today $7.03 a gallon and gasoline a bit more....

BEAT THAT!:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2008)

Bermie said:


> Here in Bermuda fantasy land, diesel is today $7.03 a gallon and gasoline a bit more....
> 
> BEAT THAT!:jawdrop:



I wish it were a dollar that would be more in line with wages! Anyone notice that the color of diesel seems to be a little like gold? I just filled my stumper and dodge 3500 4+4 took 160.00 man this sucks


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 22, 2008)

Bermuda boy a lot$ to go to dock yard its my favorite island TOM TREES


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 22, 2008)

*it's up again here.*

my friends have to raise the price ten cents tonight.new load coming in and they can't lose any more money.

it's 3.69 today.the mobil in the south end of town had premium for 4.09 today.good times ahead! thanks big brother!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Apr 22, 2008)

just filled the truck and chipper. $4.59 a gallon..... $265.00 with 5 gallons of mix gas. ridiculous


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 23, 2008)

The bad thing is it just me or do people seem to expect work done cheaper? I guess they are trying to get best deal but, it is always the ones that live in a 15000 square foot house that don't want to pay chit!


----------



## GalBee (Apr 23, 2008)

Lincolnshire in England the fuel is £1.18 litre Diesel £1.14 litre unleaded 4.546 litres to british gallon £5.36 or $10.67 
deisel my 3.5 tonne transit is costing me magga bucks to fill up.
time to buy a petrol and gas conversion me thinks :monkey:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 23, 2008)

its nearly 6.40us a gallon here for saw juice, 4.80 for the diesel.


----------



## mantis (Apr 23, 2008)

update $3.69 and rising every day


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 23, 2008)

mantis said:


> update $3.69 and rising every day



It's funny, we complain about less than $4/gallon when Europeans pay $6.50 - $8/gallon.

Personally, I just try to drive less, and I own a small car (Ford ZX2) that gets 30 mpg average and don't drive a truck unless I need to. It's working for me pretty well. I just got a bike too, once I finish fixing it up and get my permit I'll be riding that and it gets 60+ mpg.


----------



## smokechase II (Apr 23, 2008)

*Cheap fuel*

Our cheaper fuel, (cheaper than most places anyway), was part of the reason for the American economy and strong currency. So much for that.

Right after that big sucking sound I just heard a hickup from the rest of the world. Was that a burp from China also?

We've trained those consumers well.


----------



## GalBee (Apr 23, 2008)

with the developing asian community growing at an extortionate rate and the fuel companies fixing prices around the world, funny how it's £1.18 england $1.20 US similar in Aus i dont get that bit things are going to get real tight real soon(but im not an economist or even claim to be governments amaze me they all line thier own pockets and then say you the people have to cutback on luxuries aaaargh)
I had better get on and develop a solar powered chainsaw with 65 hp and 10000 rpm that weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2008)

*Prices in East Central Ontario*

Regular 87 Octane $1.205/ L @ 3.785 L / USGal thats $4.56/Gal

Premium is normally 7 - 10 cents/L higher

Diesel $1.31/L or $4.96/Gal

I believe the exchange rate is 1 US = 0.995 Can so just about par.


----------



## MTCInc (Apr 23, 2008)

dafunk said:


> these rising prices have gotten me to switch to being a bit more green, i now bike anywhere within 15 km, anyone else converting?



I have a hard time towing my chipper on my bike


----------



## Toyjunkie (Apr 23, 2008)

I try to do all my erins during the day when I am in the company truck and they are flipping the gas bill. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 23, 2008)

£1.25 per liter, i'll let you guys do the maths..........:jawdrop:


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 23, 2008)

GalBee said:


> I had better get on and develop a solar powered chainsaw with 65 hp and 10000 rpm that weighs 5 lbs.



Nobody will buy it with only 10k rpms, get it up to 14k and I'll take three.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 23, 2008)

Toyjunkie said:


> I try to do all my erins during the day when I am in the company truck and they are flipping the gas bill. :greenchainsaw:



That wouldn't work for my company. We have sattelite trackers in every truck, and I patrol the routes just for guy's taking the long way to a job.


----------



## dafunk (Apr 23, 2008)

MTCInc said:


> I have a hard time towing my chipper on my bike



haha good point, i just meant for getting to the shop. but it would build strong legs


----------



## Toyjunkie (Apr 23, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> That wouldn't work for my company. We have sattelite trackers in every truck, and I patrol the routes just for guy's taking the long way to a job.



Luckily it's not cost effective for the company I work for to do, several thousand trucks and cars in an area the size of Texas. They keep talking about it, but no one wants to flip the bill.


----------



## sthomps (Apr 23, 2008)

We are paying $4.58 a U.S gallon for regular in southern Ontario. Funny thing is there is about 3 major Oil companies in our City. If I drive 10min across the border to the U.S, I pay $3.45 a gallon for regular.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 24, 2008)

At least these prices were effective as of 4pm EST, some stations jumped $.15 overnight last night in MI
Reg gas: $3.55-3.70
Premium: $3.89
Diesel: $4.29

On long trips to cabin up North we usually take the pickup truck which is more comfortable for my injured back,but 18mpg at 65mph. With these fuel prices though I put a hitch on the Malibu for a trailer to haul our gear. It will get better mileage, but I may have to get assistance to get out of the car after 4.5 hrs of driving. We will see how effective this is and whether I will make it through the weekend!

As Dr smith said Oh the pain The pain as gas woes hit in the wallet and the back.


----------



## GalBee (Apr 24, 2008)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> £1.25 per liter, i'll let you guys do the maths..........:jawdrop:



bloody hell rollacosta thats going up i hear there is a garage selling at £1.50 per litre in scotland poor bastards.
it just makes business hard to cut a decent profit


----------



## Marquis (Apr 24, 2008)

Here in Northern Maine, $3.69 for reg, and $4.40 for diesel


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 24, 2008)

Today:
87 Gasoline - $3.99

Diesel - $4.39

.


----------



## UpNorth77 (Apr 24, 2008)

In Alberta Canada it's about $1.22/L for regular


$1.22/L X 3.79(litres in a gallon)= $4.63/gallon


----------



## Jumper (Apr 24, 2008)

sthomps said:


> We are paying $4.58 a U.S gallon for regular in southern Ontario. Funny thing is there is about 3 major Oil companies in our City. If I drive 10min across the border to the U.S, I pay $3.45 a gallon for regular.



The oil costs the same everywhere-we are taxed higher here than the US hence the diff, and Europe even more so. Sitting on top of more oil than anywhere in the world 'cept Saudi gas is $1.229 a litre here. BTW my worksite and the upgrader in Scotford near Edmonton made 144,000 barrels of synthetic crude yesterday. This involved processing 304,000 tons of ore.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 24, 2008)

Personally I think that they are playing head games with us. Heres what I think they are doing- Jack the prices up to about $4 a gallon and leave it there for a few weeks, In three weeks lower it back down to around $3.50-$3.75 and make the consumers believe that they are getting fuel at a good price, and so on and so on.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2008)

Toyjunkie said:


> Luckily it's not cost effective for the company I work for to do, several thousand trucks and cars in an area the size of Texas. They keep talking about it, but no one wants to flip the bill.



The sattelite trackers are one of the best things I have ever spent money on. Apart from checking on whether guys are going places they shouldn't, they allow me to confirm hours of service on a job when the paperwork is lost. They let me check on the accuracy of the paperwork, and I often find billings that had been overlooked.

When DOT came to write me as many violations as they could find for poor record keeping, they completely dropped that entire aspect of the "review" when I gave them a complete report of where every truck had been in the last year. Saved my ash.

And... they let me find out which insane route my guys are taking to get around town. Not so that I can pick on them, but so that I can reduce expenses and show them the easier way to get around.


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 26, 2008)

$3.96 gas, fuel $4.96:jawdrop:


----------



## HolmenTree (May 3, 2008)

my customers are getting tired from my excuses of my increased rates every time fuel prices jump a notch. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## kennertree (May 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> my customers are getting tired from my excuses of my increased rates every time fuel prices jump a notch. :greenchainsaw:



It's a good excuse though.


----------



## Norwayclimber (May 4, 2008)

2,3 $ a liter here (unleaded gas), that makes aprox 8.7 $ a gallon for those of you that don't use the metric system


----------



## Gunsmoke (May 4, 2008)

*3.55 gas 4.19 diesel.... *

Makes me wonder how the local(Mogadore, Ohio) Wal Mart grinder just took a stump from me:28"stump for $20:censored: guy drove 10 miles from his house to look at it! Then ground it. What a piece of work!

His add should read: *HI I'M A JACKA$$ & I GRIND FOR FREE *


----------



## 2dogs (May 11, 2008)

Diesel runs $4.35 to $4.60! That hurts.


----------



## hornett224 (May 11, 2008)

*regular is 3.90 to 4.05 in town now.*

i paid 4.79 for diesel the other day.

thanks environMENTAL wackos!


----------



## retired redneck (May 11, 2008)

regular 4.00 gall, where will it stop?????????


----------



## hornett224 (May 11, 2008)

*when we've had enough.*

problem is we're so complacent as a society,it may never stop.you know the masses are gonna vote for one of the three candidates that isn;t going to change anything for the better.


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (May 16, 2008)

veggie oil is cheaper.


----------



## ASD (May 16, 2008)

DIESL $4.70


----------



## skid row (May 16, 2008)

$4.70/ gal here in pa today. Last saturday filled up in ohio $4.21/gal:jawdrop:


----------



## Brush Hog (May 16, 2008)

Spent $187 in the last two days. $4.64 and climbing. I read today they want to stop filling reserve and put the 76,000 barrels a day in to circulation to off set prices but Bush doesn't want to :angry2:


----------



## hornett224 (May 16, 2008)

*two days ago...................*

i bought diesel for the tractor.$3.85.


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 16, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> i bought diesel for the tractor.$3.85.



Yeah, I can still get off-road diesel for under $4. I think it was $3.969 a few days ago.


----------



## hornett224 (May 17, 2008)

*oops! my mistake.*

i meant $4.85 ,sorry.LOL 

i have no idea what offroad diesel is going for here.i'm usually in a hurry and it's not worth worrying about when i only need 5 gallons at a time.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 2, 2008)

$1.45 a liter for reg, and $1.60 a liter for diesel. In our 5 ton garbage truck (other job) we burn thru about $250 a day per truck.

BC, Canada


----------



## DDM (Jun 2, 2008)

Reg 3.71/Diesel 4.69/off road 4.05 here in SC


----------



## joecool85 (Jun 2, 2008)

$3.96/gal for regular 87 octane here - no corn. Diesel was $4.85 last I checked (sometime last week), I don't run diesel so I don't keep track all the time.


----------



## booboo (Jun 2, 2008)

$4.06 87 octane gas, $4.95 diesel, $4.09 off road.

:censored: :censored: :censored:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 2, 2008)

Kroger has a promotion right now where they will load a gift card with 10% more than you give them, up to $1200 on your part. Meaning if you give them $300 they will give you a gift card with $330 on it.

Gas was $3.70 there yesterday in my city and if you use your Kroger card you get another $0.03 off which makes it $3.67 and then 10% of $3.67 is $0.37 so it is like filling up for $3.30 a gallon.


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 2, 2008)

I went in to pay for my gas the other day, the clerk rang it up and asked for my first born child as payment.................

Ed


----------



## Toyjunkie (Jun 2, 2008)

SRT-Tech said:


> $1.45 a liter for reg, and $1.60 a liter for diesel. In our 5 ton garbage truck (other job) we burn thru about $250 a day per truck.
> 
> BC, Canada



WOW so gas here in Manitoba is cheap! $1.32 for reg and $1.19 for diesel.

With it being so cheap here I will just let my truck run all day today


----------



## neverrude (Jun 2, 2008)

$385 for regular and your first born for diesel.


----------



## HolmenTree (Jun 2, 2008)

Here in northern Manitoba Canada diesel is over $5.30 gallon. $4.90 for gas.

To make things worse it is almost summer and the dealers are still selling off winter grade diesel, which used during warm weather cuts your fuel economy almost in half. I was getting way better fuel economy last winter when it was 30 below then I am now at 70 above with my Dodge Cummins.

You just can't win.:deadhorse:


----------



## splittah (Jun 2, 2008)

$ 4.25 here for regular 87 octane.

I just read yesterday that they are _already_ saying that if we get _1 bad hurricane _we could be looking at gas prices going to $5 or $6 by the end of summer. yup 3 months and going up another 50%...BS

You cannot convince me it isn't a rigged system when they always seem to know _exactly _where it will go to when _X_ happens. 

It seems to me they tell the futures idiots *wink, wink* gas will go to here if this happens *wink, wink* and lo and behold, X happens and they say *OK!!! run it up!!* it always hits _any_ magic number they put out there.

I know that is over simplified, but you cannot argue the fact that it is amazing that they always know exacty how high it will go.


 / rant


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 3, 2008)

Toyjunkie said:


> WOW so gas here in Manitoba is cheap! $1.32 for reg and $1.19 for diesel.
> 
> With it being so cheap here I will just let my truck run all day today



thats because ya'll dont have a Goverment that rapes you in fuel taxes, a upcoming carbon tax, and a Translink (bus) board that taxes another 20%.


----------



## booboo (Jun 4, 2008)

Saw OTR diesel over $5 for the first time yesterday. $5.09.

:censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored:


----------



## skid row (Jun 4, 2008)

Filled up this am with on-road diesel at $4.99/gal.


----------



## Pete M (Jun 4, 2008)

I filled up this am with on-road diesel....132.9pennies per litre....that's English pennies - so £1.33...PER LITRE which is £5.99 PER GALLON (one of those 4.5 litre gallons), which is US$11.73 PER GALLON!


----------



## joecool85 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pete M said:


> I filled up this am with on-road diesel...which is US$11.73 PER GALLON!




OUCH!


----------



## ASD (Jun 4, 2008)

diesel is at 5.27 in N.CA


----------



## chad3 (Jun 4, 2008)

*CT costs*

4.26 for driving gas and more for the saws. The Gov (Rell) has just announced that she may or may not give a 8% increase as of July 1. What the f$&K, we have 2 of the biggest casinos in the country and can't get any money back from people that come in and give nothing back.


----------

